# Show me your favorite horse photos you have!



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

I really miss Yee Haw (my somewhat project horse) I haven't been able to ride him in a week ! Show to help me feel happy show me your favorite photos of your horses! Foal photos make a extremely happy camper!


----------



## Bars (May 31, 2011)

Time for Kisses (my hubby and my colt after a lunge session sharing an intimate moment)









(no we did not throw the dog out, he passed out after getting into the rubbish)


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

that puppy is adorable


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

Thats adorable!


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

the is my favorite picture of billy and my best of marty as it was the first time my daughter very rode off the lead rain.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

and a few more cute one this is metro he was 33 and we lost him at xmas this year 










my babies at my wedding *i know its says horse pics but i thought i would pop these on too as i was looking though my photo bucket and found all my old pics *










my saint samara 8years old 










and my 13 year old rottie bubba


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My Excel; vote for him in the June photo contest! ;-)


















And a whole folder of foal pictures for your enjoyment.

AAA Foals pictures by equiniphile - Photobucket


----------



## ImpressAndLace (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## DealingJacks (May 29, 2011)

Here's a few of my boy Jack!

My handsome hay head!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous pix, everyone.

This is a really horrible quality picture, but, for some reson, that makes it that much more meaningful to me. It's me, out in the pasture with Denny (the bay) and being followed by John (the black to the right) and one of the mules (far left).









Then there is a very old picture of me and Denny









Me and Dobe









And I adore this picture of me and my brother.









Then I have this older picture from when Rafe was a weanling.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Not my horses but a bunch of my favorite pictures--

This is Archie, our ol' mini cutey! So fuzzy, middle of winter and I came up just to say HI and was giving the horse treats--hence the horsey nosing towards me.








Freedom (Appy) & Secret (Bay) & the donkey, willy  He wants to be included too!








Show off horsey <3
"NO, I don't notice you. I'm simply looking in the other direction" POSE! POSE! Working it! 








Hey--whats up! I love this horse. His name is Awesome!  Tehe--no lie!!!!!!! LOL. Giggle. Sorry. Anyway. He is actually a spooky horse and everyone is like BE CAREFUL blah blah and he has yet to freak out while I clean his mane in his stall. Cute saddlebred!








It is so intense & amazing--Gizzy-- unbroken pinto pony. I would love to train him--intelligent pony. But I would be too scared. Would be a nice project pony!








Giggle. One of my other fav pics. Our crazy youung 'un mini.  LOL rear king right here! LOL.. likes to trample people. u know, the ushhh. LOL Love how you can see his forelock and his little ears. Adorably cute!


----------



## ImpressAndLace (Jun 20, 2011)

smrobs said:


> And I adore this picture of me and my brother.


Is that a North Carolina Flag hes holding?! I live in NC haha:-o


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

ImpressAndLace said:


> Is that a North Carolina Flag hes holding?! I live in NC haha:-o


Me too, what part??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, sorry to disappoint, that's the Texas flag .


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Cody! i love this one because he's so shiny!!! i had it as the background on my phone for a while but had to change it because everytime i opend the phone i woluld go "eekk he's so freaking shiny" and my mom and boyfriend were getting tired of it. haha










Cody having a nice role








Cody at the pond









for some reason i love this picture









Cody 









Charlie (not owned by me)









sunnys funny face (not mine)









we had a really bad spring. SUPER muddy. this is Cody (right) and Norman (left) on seperate "hay islands" you can just imagine the comversation haha "you come over here and play" "no, you come over here and play" lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

and some none horse ones 

My bunny nella









My dog askhim. we had to put him down 3 months ago sadly  (dont worrt he wasnt drinking the beer but this picture makes me smile everytime i see it. and i thought it may do the same to you)









the barn cat Tigger. I love her


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

AngieLee I love the hay island picture that made me laugh. Your bunny is soooo cute and your is cute I like the grin


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Have to share some of Buzz 










best rolling photo ever 



























this is the cutest pic of him 









look at that trot









Really like this photo of me and my friend at an event


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

RedTree - Buzz looks adorable curled up in is rug he almost looks like he doesn't have legs hehe.


----------



## ImpressAndLace (Jun 20, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Me too, what part??


I Live in Oxford, its about 45 minutes north of Raliegh


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Harley! 
























Chickade <3 my first horse









Rocket! 
















Chic and Jesse


----------



## supermissdeedee (May 31, 2011)

I love these photos!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh here we go...
I had the senior pics done.. (CRED: RAGANPATTESONPHOTOGRAPHY,)
The other one I took










Kelty is a mini-tank...




























Kelty tolerated this for a bit..


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Some of my fave photos of Flirt and I  She's my 4 year old APHA Mare who I love with all my heart!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

My beautiful Nikki  he's so handsome.













































A wonderful Percheron gelding named: Bandit


















Daisy, the best teacher a girl could ask for  









And more Bandit


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I think this is my favorite - of Cheynne, and where my avatar came from...


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

What a great shot Faceman!

My avatar is one of my favorite pictures. I call it "Sit Jakie sit! Good boy!"


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

my AQH mare, traveller.









my friends haflinger gelding, kaz

















our mini, toy


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Your mini had an insanely long mane too! It's so thick and long I don't know what to do with it all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Some faves of my old gelding, Dakota. He was such a silly little snit. He knew my truck and would go nuts when he saw it or me. I miss him terribly (he went back to his old owners...long painful story attached there).

Hi!








I walked away from him and he was angry about it, so he was throwing a tantrum. 
































Feet slid out from under him and he landed on his tush.








He could be a jerk with adults, but LOVED kids! We used him briefly as a bareback, off-lead lesson horse for an 8-year-old little girl who had been thrown from a horse before and was terrified of them. He listened better to her than he did even to me! This is when my son met him for the first time:
















And my cousin's daughter (she's 7-years-old) up on him while I was trying a potential saddle on him (hardest horse to fit a saddle to I have EVER been around!):


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

My favorite pics of my boy are his baby pics. I can't post them on here due to copyright but here's the link to his breeders website with some of my faves on it
Zajaddi-Egyptian-Arabian-Twins-by-Imperial-Mistaar
By the way, he's the chestnut Zaim Staar


----------



## Natt (Jun 27, 2011)

This is my all time favorite of me and Archie. I was just bringing him in and was to lazy to walk.
Archies Beautiful face.


----------



## Natt (Jun 27, 2011)

Now a couple of pics of Jack.
The first pic is of my OH on his first ride on a horse ever. 
And the second if of Jacky Boys beautiful face.


----------



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Eragonrocks1 (Jun 28, 2011)

These are my favorites:


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

reiningchic11 said:


> Your mini had an insanely long mane too! It's so thick and long I don't know what to do with it all!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my mini? he really does, its crazy. his sister is at our barn as well hers is a little shorter but still very thick! weve started to thin it out a little for summer, its just to hot where im at for them. our haflinger has thick hot hair too


----------

